# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Mago para Madrid

## elgranmini

Hola necesito mago para Madrid cumpleaños infantil mandarme precio y detalles por mp.

seria para el 26 de febrero del 2011

un saludo

----------


## mayico

Perdona que lo dude pero... Tienes una empresa de espectáculos? Porque vamos, necesitas magos para todas las parte de España.

----------

